# Tuna City...Our Florida in February



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: Tuna City...Our Florida in February
For those of us who take our fishing seriously February can be a very exciting, rewarding month. Hopefully the weather Gods/Godess

will cooperate. Our Floridan in February is Tuna City Time

February, 2017, was the time for tuna.
The bite was on from the beginning, February 3, 2017:
Tim drove from Indiana, over 1,000 miles, to catch our tuna:

The bite was strong: 

Both night & day:



In addition, the very beautiful African pompano were showing up on a very regular basis:

What a way to kick-off one of the coldest months of the year:

The 39 hour 2/10 trip saw more of the same:



2/24/17 the tuna action remained hot:



January, 2018, is looking just as good. Mr. David Sorrells gladly drove the 535 miles from Canton, North Carolina, to fish our Florida waters. David reports...This trip was fantastic! I will be back soon & often:





Our great state has so much to offer both native and tourist alike. We love to showcase our Paradise on earth. The Florida Fisherman ll has overnight trips scheduled for February, 2, 9, 16, & 23. It's Tuna City Time. The blackfins are winning way too many battles. We need help!
With cooler weather the tuna have now moved in, in numbers, under 120 feet. These extended overnight trips are for everyone. I am 76 years old, if I can do it anyone can. This makes a huge difference:

To me showing off our Sunshine State is a passion. What an honor it would be to photograph & video you & your great catch. Hope you are not camera shy. Our reports are viewed by thousands all over the country.
This just in from Santa Rosa, California, 2,979 miles away

Dustin says...
"Thanks for the great pictures and reports from your beautiful state, Bob"
Tuna City...Our Florida in February
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

How much is a tuna trip? Looks like it would be fun to take my kid...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will be targeting mangrove snapper, not tuna. Tuna are a bonus. Our 2 day limit on mangrove snapper is 20, and they run big. Wish we had more people fishing for tuna. Dry lines work really well, few use them. We catch tuna all year, but the colder months are best. During January/February virtually everyone who fishes for them does really well. 
39 hour trio cost $369.00. Meal ticket 48.61


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*She did it!*

Unfortunately the 44 hour 2/2/2018 snapper/tuna trip has been, due to weather, canceled. Hopefully the 39 hour trips, 2/9, 2/16, & 2/23 will see better weather.


----------

